# Prigioni could return to Spain rather than another season in NY



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Point guard Pablo Prigioni faces a tough decision on whether to stay in the NBA or return to the Spanish League next season, because his wife, Raquel, wants to return overseas, according to a source….
> 
> Prigioni, 35, brought his wife, 4-year-old son, Nicolas, and 7-year-old daughter, Alessandra, over to New York for the season and he purposely signed just a one-year deal to see if he and his family liked the U.S. Prigioni told The Post’s Steve Serby in a Q and A earlier in the playoffs it’s been a tough adjustment for his wife because she doesn’t speak English and had never left Spain before.


http://www.nypost.com/p/blogs/knick...or_spain_tfHGPz2pzptBi7TlztknEK#axzz2Tr0XjupF


----------

